# I was wondering is "Guro" (Gore) allowed?



## Z-z-zerara (Nov 21, 2006)

Just curious, but I didn't see anything in the FAQ about gore, blood, guts, the whole creepy deal. Is guro/gore art allowed?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 21, 2006)

It's allowed, presumably with an appropriate mature/adult warning.


----------



## Z-z-zerara (Nov 21, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> It's allowed, presumably with an appropriate mature/adult warning.



How Excellant! Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes; AOK as mature or, much more likely, adult.

If the content is particularly extreme, a selective view and/or warning on the thumbnail might be worthwhile, too.


----------



## Growly (Nov 21, 2006)

Ohhhhhh... so THAT's what guro is!

Why not just call it gore?  Same amount of letters, and more universally understood.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 21, 2006)

Guro tends to imply sexual charges, as in EroGuro (erotic grotesque).


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

But that wouldn't be kawaii-speak, then. 

*nods to Hanazawa* yeah, easy 'nough to wiki that. There's generally a context along with a given genre and it's still rather .jp-centric on this one, 'though that's probably splurging (bloodily?) into other similar established spheres a bit more, nowadays.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 22, 2006)

@Seux: Nice thumbnail, btw.


----------



## Dervacor (Nov 24, 2006)

Seux is teh awesomecakes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 24, 2006)

Shit, and all this time I though Guro was that guy from Mortal Kombat...

FATALITY!


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 26, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Shit, and all this time I though Guro was that guy from Mortal Kombat...
> 
> FATALITY!



Don'tya mean _Goro_?

ANIMALITY!


----------



## HexicDASH (Nov 28, 2006)

Guro?  More like greatness.


----------

